# Somewhat of a Noob



## MDJAK (Oct 19, 2014)

So figured what else to do on a quiet Sunday morning than take a few pics:


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank god for a quiet Sunday morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome pic and collection,love it:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2 (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice collection


----------



## magellan (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice!


----------

